

Simplest way to take card payments online? - redeleven

I have been working on a few projects recently which are almost ready to start taking payments, but it seems that all payment gateways require a registered business for web payments - a lot of extra hassle&#x2F;money&#x2F;time. Are there any services which let you take card payments online as a sole trader or similar?
======
drakmail
paysto.ru, but seems it Russia only =/

